# Eyes on the surf?



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Any one had eyes on the surf today? Thinking about heading out there today after work but it's hard to tell what it really looks like on the cams.
James


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

Got the go ahead to have tomorrow off. I sure hope it clears cuz I haven't had a chance to hit the surf all year and wanna give it a shot in the morning. Down the surf side way. If anyone can give surf updates that would be awesome. Also if anyone plannin to go let me know and we can meet up.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Son and I just got back from surfside.....Sandy green when we left, caught four keep trout 16"-19" and a few throw backs.....only fish we caught were on croaker, wouldn't touch shrimp


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

How's the sea weed?


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

rubberducky said:


> Any one had eyes on the surf today? Thinking about heading out there today after work but it's hard to tell what it really looks like on the cams.
> James


check out Swellinfo.com it will at least show you how much chop there is. 
I just looked at the cam and your right ...its wayy too far from the water, but from what i could tell it looked just like it did when i was in bolivar sunday. 0-1ft chop with good clarity out past second sand bar.
wind has been funny lately with all these fronts ..sometimes flat from the light N winds then it goes to a more easterly and murks it up.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Been watching swellinfo but I can't the color of the water. I haven't fishing pants on and truck is ready just waiting to get off work at 5!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

No seaweed


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Sweet!!!! Man 5 can not get here soon enough!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Surfside jetty....now...


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm hittin surfside later


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You can catch fish in the dirtier water, even in rough water but it may not be confortable.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You can catch fish in the dirtier water, even in rough water but it may not be confortable.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


I know I just love them pretty days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

My buddy just got out of the Galveston West End surf with 7 keepers. Took a while, but they were there. Live shrimp. Sandy green water, light wind...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

rubberducky said:


> I know I just love them pretty days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Me too!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


What do you mean, "Me too?" You work all the **** time anyways so what do good days do for you? Sucker. I'm hitting the surf this afternoon. I'll be at the mouth of Zepher Cove if you want to join me.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

rubberducky said:


> Sweet!!!! Man 5 can not get here soon enough!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give me a report you lucky dog


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi John jump in your truck and come on! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Waves breaking around one foot and sandy water 4 thru 6. Wind is picking up.


----------



## gut hooked (Mar 23, 2005)

Wind picked up in surfside around 2. Water looked sandy but fishable w green water at the second bar. Looked good from the pass to surfside.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

We got Trout fever and are headed to SS in the AM. Wish us luck and will report tomorrow.....


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> My buddy just got out of the Galveston West End surf with 7 keepers. Took a while, but they were there. Live shrimp. Sandy green water, light wind...


Thanks Bro. Good info


----------



## AKM (Sep 8, 2012)

*give us a report in the am*

Let us know the water conditions etc. in the mornin..thx


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Here at Crystal. Water is ok but flat. Hitting it first thing tomorrow. This was near High Island. Water got much better the closer you got to Crystal.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I just got back. No bait at all! Drove up and down the beach and couldn't find any. I did loss 2 but that's it. Water was a little rough and sandy brown. Maybe it will clear up by tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

Headed out to try it this morning. Wish me luck. I will be at Surfside Beach access five or close to it in a blue Dodge ram feel free to stop by and say hi.


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

It's chocolate!!!!!!!! Nooooooooo say it ain't so.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

PUTZLINER said:


> It's chocolate!!!!!!!! Nooooooooo say it ain't so.


**** that sucks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## xcharged (Aug 18, 2004)

Thank you 61st street for the cam.

http://www.61stpier.com/pier-cam/


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Well hearing that helped make mind up for Friday! Thanks!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Any more reports from Crystal?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Cams can be deceptive but Crystal looks decent.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Got word that the water is a bit off color....but that doesn't mean anything. I'm sure the fish are there.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm heading out this afternoon and I'm going all day tomorrow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

Water from ss to bolivar chocolate sandy. Just 1 undersized speck. Headed the dike.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Cams can be deceptive but Crystal looks decent.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


OK i may have to take today off ...i think i feel sick


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I didn't make it yesterday but looking to hit surfside this evening. Anybody thinking about surfside?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Crystal Beach. Great conditions. Flat and trout green. All fish shown plus 3 more caught by 9:30am on croaker. 24 to 17" and one sand trout. 11 total with many many misses. Taking lunch break now.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Man...wish I was closer...tomorrow morning would find me there.


----------



## Flounder-Freak (Feb 3, 2013)

On my way to surfside from Liverpool/alvin at noon today!!! Going to try jetties and surf.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Flounder-Freak said:


> On my way to surfside from Liverpool/alvin at noon today!!! Going to try jetties and surf.


Post a report when you get there please


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Any bait in the surf?


----------



## Flounder-Freak (Feb 3, 2013)

Report from friend at surfside-surf is greenish but not perfect, just finished raining. Mullet and other bait visible in spots.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

CB conditions still great. No rain. No bait in water. Bite has slowed significNtly. Zero on shrimp under cork. Zero on gold spoon. Out of croaker.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the updates I'll be there about 4:30-5. I usually wade in close to the SS jetty.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll be out there this weekend, hope the conditions stay the same!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Man I just may have to take tomorrow off. But if i dont ill be heading down Friday for sure. Just hope the conditions hang in there.


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

HoustonKid said:


> Crystal Beach. Great conditions. Flat and trout green. All fish shown plus 3 more caught by 9:30am on croaker. 24 to 17" and one sand trout. 11 total with many many misses. Taking lunch break now.


SON OF A BISCUIT EATIN DAWG. 
I knew i shoulda headed down there this morn. truck still loaded up from last weekend..lol


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

I was at Surfside at daylight. Water clarity was maybe a foot at best. It keeps trying to clear but is still brown. Nothing; not a fish, on top or using rubber.

I sincerely think that unless the water gets green we are going to have a slow time of it with artificials. There just isn't enough clarity for fish to see the lures and you have to literally hit them on the end of the nose...


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Will a 5mph south wind screw things up?


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

As long as the wind has West in it, it's not going to clean up.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Was at Crystal on Monday, seaweed was BAD! Mats of it to the first bar, and more moving in. Water was green.


----------



## Psychogatortrout (Jul 22, 2014)

jmack said:


> Will a 5mph south wind screw things up?


Nope. And as a matter of fact south/south-east winds will normally clean up the surf if anything and push more green water in. If anyone is debating taking a day off to fish the surf I'd bet tomorrow is your day.


----------



## AKM (Sep 8, 2012)

*Surf report*

How was it today at the beach front..thinkin bout hitting it in the am....


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

PUTZLINER said:


> It's chocolate!!!!!!!! Nooooooooo say it ain't so.


Yep. we were down about a mile from the jetties and water was ok but 1' waves....not "ice cream". We all caught small sharks and only one keeper spec. Maybe better in a few days???


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Doubless said:


> I was at Surfside at daylight. Water clarity was maybe a foot at best. It keeps trying to clear but is still brown. Nothing; not a fish, on top or using rubber.
> 
> I sincerely think that unless the water gets green we are going to have a slow time of it with artificials. There just isn't enough clarity for fish to see the lures and you have to literally hit them on the end of the nose...


I was there this AM also and I agree.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Pic at surfside this afternoon


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Dangit!#


----------



## 01 Aggie (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks pretty dirty for a couple hundred yards.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll be fishing that **** in the morning........fish don't only eat in green water!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

going_deep said:


> I'll be fishing that **** in the morning........fish don't only eat in green water!


x2 on both them statements...


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

JustSlabs said:


> As long as the wind has West in it, it's not going to clean up.


Yep

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

We'll be there...


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

mertz09 said:


> Yep. we were down about a mile from the jetties and water was ok but 1' waves....not "ice cream". We all caught small sharks and only one keeper spec. Maybe better in a few days???


The good news is.... No sea weed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

mertz09 said:


> Yep. we were down about a mile from the jetties and water was ok but 1' waves....not "ice cream". We all caught small sharks and only one keeper spec. Maybe better in a few days???


It does not have to be slick as glass or even trout green out there to catch fish. They have to eat and as long as you can get a lure or bait to them they are catchable usually.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Couple weekends ago, it was sandy has heck. We destroyed the trout...got our butts handed to us though by the beating we took in the waves!


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

Yep... Should have been "sick"...


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Dang me too! Looks awesome!


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

If it holds I may try to get down saturday. Swellinfo shows 0-1ft so it should be alright


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It does not have to be slick as glass or even trout green out there to catch fish. They have to eat and as long as you can get a lure or bait to them they are catchable usually.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


That's true but it wasn't our day. Not many trout around.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone know how the seaweed is on the west end around pirates or Jamaica Beach?


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

seems like the seaweed is worse further towards Freeport Jetties. Closer to the pass, the cleaner the water (at least this am).


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

OG Donkey said:


> seems like the seaweed is worse further towards Freeport Jetties. Closer to the pass, the cleaner the water (at least this am).


I was closer to the pass and the seaweed was tough. Needed to go weedless or work low to stay out of it.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

OG Donkey said:


> seems like the seaweed is worse further towards Freeport Jetties. Closer to the pass, the cleaner the water (at least this am).


we were at the surfside (Freeport) jetties yesterday and no sea weed. Sandy green water.


----------



## popadog (May 15, 2008)

Worked good for me this morning!


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

bonesplitter said:


> Worked good for me this morning!


Great stringer Where?


----------



## popadog (May 15, 2008)

Bolivar


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

HoustonKid said:


> Here at Crystal. Water is ok but flat. Hitting it first thing tomorrow. This was near High Island. Water got much better the closer you got to Crystal.


 the water always seems to have better clarity the closer you get to the jetty. I guess High Island has more clay that makes the water more murky


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Confused on the seaweed reports. Can anyone please confirm or deny if seaweed is ok? Planning on pulling some stingray wings out in the afternoon ~#4,5,6 mile.

Thanks!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

iamatt said:


> Confused on the seaweed reports. Can anyone please confirm or deny if seaweed is ok? Planning on pulling some stingray wings out in the afternoon ~#4,5,6 mile.
> 
> Thanks!


On Boliver is it minimal. A few small patches came in but I was able to put out a big rod while relaxing with a 1 oz spider weight and it held no problem. The first gut seemed to be the only place it would thicken up some.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Weed in Freeport not bad. Me and 2 buddies caught about 100 trout this morning. We may have had 3 limits but most fish were 14-15. Fished between access 6 and pass from 6-11:30. They were biting almost every cast when we left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

PHINS said:


> Weed in Freeport not bad. Me and 2 buddies caught about 100 trout this morning. We may have had 3 limits but most fish were 14-15. Fished between access 6 and pass from 6-11:30. They were biting almost every cast when we left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100 in 5 hours! Wow. Pics?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Didn't keep anything. Nothing size wise to write home about 2 might have been 20" the rest were 17 and below. It was ridiculous there for about 2 hours. I did have a 5' shark annihilate my Topwater and cut me off. Also a few gaftop and Spanish macs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

PHINS said:


> Didn't keep anything. Nothing size wise to write home about 2 might have been 20" the rest were 17 and below. It was ridiculous there for about 2 hours. I did have a 5' shark annihilate my Topwater and cut me off. Also a few gaftop and Spanish macs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome trip! Wish i would have taken the day off.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

We caught about 70 trout to 25", three reds to 32", spanish mackerel, a few sharks and plenty of snot sharks today. I lost a 27" or better trout to a big bull shark and could not convince a tripletail to eat. 
Surf forecasts said flat/flat but that was not the case. Waves over my head at times and I'm over 6'...green water well off the beach, started getting close later in the day. Plastics and barking ninjas. 
































http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

PHINS said:


> Weed in Freeport not bad. Me and 2 buddies caught about 100 trout this morning. We may have had 3 limits but most fish were 14-15. Fished between access 6 and pass from 6-11:30. They were biting almost every cast when we left.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can attest to that. I wasn't far from you. I left'em biting at noon. No idea how many I caught but it was a bunch......Norton sand eels, pretty much any color....


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> We caught about 70 trout to 25", three reds to 32", spanish mackerel, a few sharks and plenty of snot sharks today. I lost a 27" or better trout to a big bull shark and could not convince a tripletail to eat.
> Surf forecasts said flat/flat but that was not the case. Waves over my head at times and I'm over 6'...green water well off the beach, started getting close later in the day. Plastics and barking ninjas.
> View attachment 1545914
> View attachment 1545922
> ...


Which beach?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Fishingmatt said:


> Which beach?


Zephyr


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

Zephyr I know is the pocket area!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Randy-z71 said:


> Zephyr I know is the pocket area!!!


Zephyr Beach is across the barrier island from Zephyr Cove. It is a short beach that most people don't even know exists and you have to have a Jeep to get there.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

It surrounded by an eerie bank of fog and coral reef can be treacherous to the unsuspecting troll!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Zephyr Beach is across the barrier island from Zephyr Cove. It is a short beach that most people don't even know exists and you have to have a Jeep to get there.
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Yeah and surrounded by saltwater cypress trees


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I stayed up late all excited playing tackle box. Got the girlfriend prepared for a super early cuz yall know we would be done by 830 to 10am or so. (Confidently telling the girlfriend we would be back early and get back in bed.) Shiiiooot....no can do yall....got down there with boat in the water in the dark and putt putting toward the pass in the dark....started heading out and quickly realized i should have been here yesterday. turned back around and heading back into the bay. girlfriend about this time said we gonna be here all day arent we LOL....
We were....Artificial only we found the red fish about 11 and limited out by 2 with a couple flounder for bonus. Reds were all 22'-24'. Flounder were 16' and 21'. shared a great morning. just drifting a bayou casting in 4-6ft of water.


----------

